

Microsoft given control of no-ip domains in temporary restraining order - A1kmm
http://noticeoflawsuit.com/

======
A1kmm
I think the order is particularly unfair to no-ip - it was made ex parte on
Microsoft's application (i.e. without no-ip being informed or having a chance
to respond).

The complaint claims that no-ip could have implemented Response Policy Zone in
response to a report by Cisco; assuming the 'report' they are talking about is
this Cisco blog post: [http://blogs.cisco.com/security/dynamic-detection-of-
malicio...](http://blogs.cisco.com/security/dynamic-detection-of-malicious-
ddns/), Microsoft has misunderstood the blog post, as the post is suggesting
that resolvers could use RPZ to not resolve malicious (or any) DDNS addresses,
not that no-ip could use it to magically stop all malicious users.

It is scary that this was granted - many other businesses could be severely
disrupted if courts let things like this through.

